# Here we go again



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it looks like our DC resident mega-racists (think the thing in the white house and the attorney general) will have more food and fodder with which to play. Can you say Zimmerman/Martin"? The mega-racists in the NAACP and the media are going to have another field day with this one.

The next Trayvon case about to explode?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"Kerrick was charged in connection with the Sept. 14 shooting death of Ferrell, a former Florida A&M football player who dashcam video shows violently charged Kerrick and other police officers.

Kerrick repeatedly fired at Ferrell with his gun after a Taser failed to stop him and after Ferrell failed to show his hands. Though Ferrell was found later to be unarmed, Kerrick and others who viewed the video insist the use of deadly force was justified." 

I'm a white man and if I did what Ferrell had done I would fully expect to be shot. With support from "THUG" and the "NAACP" what else would you expect.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I am guessing that the kid must have been on drugs, or something.

If there is a second trial at the Federal level, then it will probably conclude the same way as the first one did, since there is no video feed of any beatings as in Rodney King.

I am not sure why the NAACP is all up in arms about this. As was said, even if a white person acted like the kid did, he could expect to get shot too.

As far as Holder's part, he may have no choice, in order to quell the hornets' nest.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AdamSmith said:


> ...As far as Holder's part, he may have no choice, in order to quell the hornets' nest.


So your position is that the Attorney General of the US has to do something both unjust and (probably at this point) illegal, just to keep the mob from going into riot mode?
What happened to (pardon me, Superman) truth, justice, and the American way?

This is mob rule by government proxy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So your position is that the Attorney General of the US has to do something both unjust and (probably at this point) illegal, just to keep the mob from going into riot mode?
> What happened to (pardon me, Superman) truth, justice, and the American way?
> 
> This is mob rule by government proxy.


Yes it is. I'm sure you heard recently that Holder's office has been putting a lot of pressure on schools to lighten up on disciplining young black kids. He believes that there is a disparity towards favoring disciplining minorities more than whites. Swell. Now he wants affirmative action when disciplining rowdy and even dangerous youth who happen to be "minorities". That sounds like a plan, now doesn't it?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Holder= Reverse Racist


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> Holder= Reverse Racist


"Reverse Racist" = Racist.

A racist is a racist is a racist... (with apologies to Gertrude Stein)

"Let my people go!" -Moses and Dr. King
"Cut my people all kinds of slack." -AG Holder


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

"It is what it is". -- A. Einstein


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are race car drivers racist?????


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Holder= Reverse Racist


Holder = racist. Nothing reverse about it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Are race car drivers racist?????


From a little litany of "ist" words floating about the web. Some are quite interesting.


----------

